# Hintergrund bei Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo XI



## delalma (1. April 2008)

Morgän an alle,

Habe seit heute das Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo XI und möchte von Bilder den Hintergrund entfernen geht soetwas?

Danke


----------



## delalma (1. April 2008)

^^ also sprich das dann nur noch die person zu sehen ist und nicht mehr der himmel häuser usw


----------



## biggi100 (6. April 2008)

Hi delalma,

Schau mal hier:
http://forum.pixelfresh.de/index.php?topic=2348.msg13103#msg13103


----------

